
Mysql, Oracle and the European Commission - davidw
http://journal.dedasys.com/2009/12/13/mysql-oracle-and-the-european-commission
======
davidw
The more I read about this, the more it irritated me, so I finally wrote
something up. I hope the sale goes through as-is.

~~~
antirez
Excellent article David, thanks, if somebody wants to help the MySQL cause
should be aware of a few details about it at least...

